# Chargers when needed



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Much as I would love to talk about my new Oberon cover (!) several posts on the Kindle forum reminded me that being able to read your Kindle is probably more important, especially in a storm when you lose power.  I have a spare battery for both my Kindle and my Centro, and a Gomadic AA charger with a Kindle (also a Palm Centro) tip.  That way, even if the power goes out, I can read by the light of my Mighty Bright, and answer the phone if I must.

I also use the Gomadic double chargers (both AC and 12 volt) for traveling.  They are an elegant alternative to separate chargers.

Yes, I admit to having been a Girl Scout- I'm prepared!!!

Berni


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the iGo charger and tips for all my devices so I can bring one charger (plus tips) when I travel, plus I have rechargable batteries to power the Palm and the iPod.  Got them for long plane trips.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have (had) a spare charger (my kids have lost one), a spare battery and the iGo car charger.

I still can't figure out how they lost it. It had DecalGirl skin on it. It's PINK! It was in my kitchen, then poof! From what I hear "Not Me" and "I Don't Know" broke into my house and hid or stole it. I swear I hate those two and I'm gonna catch them one of these days. They've been plaguing me for years!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Family Circus hasn't been able to catch them for decades I don't think you'll be able to either


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL, luvmy4brats!  I only have one, so I'm hoping we won't have those problems.  (Although I'm sure I Don't Know will make the occasional appearance.)  We do have a really "bad-bad" dog that things may get blamed on, though.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought this solar charger

http://www.solarstyle.com/detail.php?ID=2

I've already used it to charge my cell phone and it works!


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Family Circus hasn't been able to catch them for decades I don't think you'll be able to either


LOL! They've been lurking around my house, too!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

durphy said:


> I bought this solar charger
> 
> http://www.solarstyle.com/detail.php?ID=2
> 
> I've already used it to charge my cell phone and it works!


how cool... the hubby is interested in this! Thanks


----------

